# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Женщина. Технические характеристики

## Justin

НАЗВАНИЕ: Женщина 
СИМВОЛ: Fm 
ПЕРВООТКРЫВАТЕЛЬ: Адам 
АТОМНАЯ МАССА: 60 кг; также встречаются изотопы от 40 до 250 кг. 
РАСПРОСТРАНЕННОСТЬ: Очень распространен. 
ФИЗИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА. 
Тает при определенном воздействии. 
Самопроизвольно закипает и без внешних причин охлаждается. 
Коэффициент расширения: увеличивается с годами. 
Мнется при сдавливании в определенных местах. 
ХИМИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА. 
Очень хорошо взаимодействует с Au, Ag, Pt и другими благородными 
металлами. 
Поглощает дорогостоящие вещества в больших количествах. 
Может неожиданно взорваться. 
Быстро насыщается этиловым спиртом. 
Активность варьируется в зависимости от времени суток. 
ПРИМЕНЕНИЕ. 
Широко применяется в декоративных целях, особенно в спортивных 
автомобилях. 
Является очень эффективным чистящим и моющим средством. 
Помогает расслабиться и снять стресс. 
КАЧЕСТВЕННАЯ РЕАКЦИЯ. 
Приобретает зеленую окраску, если рядом находится другой образец более 
высокого качества. 
МЕРЫ ПРЕДОСТОРОЖНОСТИ. 
При попадании в неопытные руки представляет серьезную опасность. 
Запрещается иметь более одного образца. Однако можно иметь и большее 
количество образцов, но держать их следует отдельно друг от друга, таким 
образом чтобы они не взаимодействовали между собой.

----------

